# New member



## Mrcqiw83 (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi there! I’m excited to be apart of this forum. I have one failed marriage and my current one is on the rocks. I have two kids. I look forward to getting some input from others since a lot of the issues I am having start arguments with my husband.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM. Please let us see how we can help you.


----------



## datguy (Feb 5, 2020)

Welcome to tam!


----------

